# getting gear serviced-how much $



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

How much is it to get some gear serviced. I have a 1st and 2nd stage that need to checked and also a new BC line as well. Any ideas how much dough?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT as a courtesy will "bench test" your regs for you free of charge. I am not sure how much rebuilds cost though.



(850) 455-7702 MBT


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Like Clay said, "bench test" is free atMBT. For serviceyou're looking at$55 plus parts. Bring it in and see Chuck or call 455-7702.


----------

